# My journal



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Thought why not start a journal. Started bulking 6 weeks ago gained 14lbs

I know that's not all muscle but had just finished a 4 month cut and was enjoying eating nice food again. I am experimenting with slightly higher volume and frequency. 4 days a week instead of 3.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 10/09/08

Deadlifts

150x 10

165x6

165x6

Shrugs

120x15

120x12

120x10

Pulldowns

70x10

70x10

70x10

Dumbell rows

35x7

35x6

Don't normally use dumbell rows normally cable rows but the gym was busy. I used to Start with rows and pulldowns but trying something diffirent just to mix things up.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 12/10/09

Bench Press

65x8

65x6

65x6

Dumbell Flyes

20x10

20x8

15x8

Incline machine press

59x10

59x6

59x6

Dumbell Curls

17.5x10 three sets

ez curls

40x 10

Not bad workout the gym was dead


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Average day diet

7.00

2 scoops whey with skimmed Milk and Apple 2 whole eggs 4 egg whites Big bowl of oatmeal a load of Raisens

9.00

Two Chicken Breasts 100g brown rice

12.00

chicken Breasts/turkey/ground beef 250g Pasta or rice with veggies

3.00

Shake and peanut butter Sandwhich peice of fruit

4.30

Build and Recover

5.30

chicken Breasts/turkey/ground beef 250g Pasta or rice with Veggies

8.30

Shake with whole milk peice of fruit

10.30

Shake with whole milk


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

13/10/08

Squats

120x10

120x10

Front Squats

90x10

90x10

Leg Press

2 plates of full stack 15

then 10 reps 30 seconds later

Same with the Hack Squat

Squats more like knee bends don't know what was wrong. Felt tight maybe from deads on friday.

Leg Curls

32x10

38x10

Felt sick after legs didn't rest much between sets. Ok workout


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

15/10/08

Shoulders

Military press

20x10

40x8

40x8

50x6

50x6

Lat raises

11x10

14x10

18x10

9x15

Machine shoulder press

45x10

54x10

54x8

Tri's

Pushdowns

45x10

59x8

59x8

Dips 5 reps between sets of Pushdowns

Two handed overhead Extensions

30x10

32.5x10

32.5x9

My right shoulder was sore during military press but got better as the workout went on.

Thinking about going back to a lower volume workouts 3 times a week getting weaker instead of stronger but was quite tired tonight.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tam25 said:


> Average day diet
> 
> 7.00
> 
> ...


5 Shakes per day is alot mate...

What exercises are you getting weaker on?


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Squats this week and shoulder press. Been tired all week my sleeps been disturbed by noisy neighbours.

Yeah 5 shakes is a lot sometimes it's only 4 depends on what time i finish work and on non training days 3 at most but more 2 like first thing in the morning and before bed. Work unpredictable hours so my diet has to be flexible but do always eat every 3 hours.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Trained later tonight

17/10/08

Cable Rows

55x10

65x10

70x8

80x6

Pulldowns

55X10

60X8

60X8

70X8

Machine Rows

54x10

70x8

Deadlifts from Below the knee

120x10

150x10

180x7

Shrugs

110x10

130x10

130x10 behind the back

One arm Rows

37.5x6

First time doing rack pulls could maybe of gone heavier will next week. Liked them alot.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Bench Press

70x6

70x6

70x6

Dumbell Flyes

22.5x10

22.5x8

22.5x8

Machine press

70x10

70x8

Dumbell Curls

17.5x10 three sets

ez curls

40x 10

Machine Preachers

42x10 two sets

Sundays always dead in the gym love training when its like that


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one m8 stick with it


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

nothing wrong with 5 shakes, ive been on 6 a day with no foods and just had some of the best results of my life, looking great.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Squats

120x10

130x10

100x18 failure

Leg Press whole stack x10 2sets

Hack Squats whole stackx10 2 sets

Felt sick and bit light headed. forgot to breath doing hack squats.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

22/10/08

Shoulders

Military press

20x10

40x10

52.5x4 to heavy

50x8

50x7

Lat raises

14x10

20x10

14x10

9x15

Machine shoulder press

45x10

54x10

Tri's

Pushdowns

49x10

63x10

69x7

63x10

Tri extensions on cables superseted with pushdown

36x12

36x12

36x12

36x12

Two handed overhead Extensions

27.5x10

6 dips to end the workout

Sore head again tonight.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Rocky said:


> nothing wrong with 5 shakes, ive been on 6 a day with no foods and just had some of the best results of my life, looking great.


What were your goals? Define best results of your life?

Protein alone is a poor energy substrate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tam25 said:


> Squats this week and shoulder press. Been tired all week my sleeps been disturbed by noisy neighbours.
> 
> Yeah 5 shakes is a lot sometimes it's only 4 depends on what time i finish work and on non training days 3 at most but more 2 like first thing in the morning and before bed. Work unpredictable hours so my diet has to be flexible but do always eat every 3 hours.


Haven't been bothered to workout your macro breakdown, but i'd suggest you aren't getting enough carbs / fats.

Workouts will be impacted by lack of sleep :axe:


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

My workouts always suffer if i don't get enough sleep. I am going to bed earlier but the guy up the stairs moves furniture at like 1 in the morning or hoovers the floor. Think hes trying to piss me off. Saturdays and Sundays does it at like 8 in the morning the more i complain the louder he gets.

i normally put olive oil on my pasta and eat a lot of red meat and use full fat milk in my porridge and my last shake of the day. I know i should eat more fish but really don't like eating it. I am putting weight on and store fat quite easily so keep protein fairly constant and alter my carb intake if i feel i am gaining to much body fat. Which i have been at the moment. I am considering keeping the carb intake constant and upping the cardio from two 25 minute sessions up to three 30 minute sessions. Do you think that would be beneficial?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

tam25 said:


> My workouts always suffer if i don't get enough sleep. I am going to bed earlier but the guy up the stairs moves furniture at like 1 in the morning or hoovers the floor. Think hes trying to piss me off. Saturdays and Sundays does it at like 8 in the morning the more i complain the louder he gets.
> 
> i normally put olive oil on my pasta and eat a lot of red meat and use full fat milk in my porridge and my last shake of the day. I know i should eat more fish but really don't like eating it. I am putting weight on and store fat quite easily so keep protein fairly constant and alter my carb intake if i feel i am gaining to much body fat. Which i have been at the moment. I am considering keeping the carb intake constant and upping the cardio from two 25 minute sessions up to three 30 minute sessions. Do you think that would be beneficial?


hello m8

if you are putting on to much bodyfat first thing drop the milk out of your porridge ,change the pasta for rice . try rotating your carbs,

definatly increase your cardio 30 min is good 40 is better


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Its brown pasta that i take. Don't take white potatoes or white rice. Mainly low gi carbs. After cardio should i take protein and simple carbs or just protein?


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Last night was terrible a couple of times this week when doing anything physically demanding i have got a headache. Pain coming from the back of my neck but only lasting for a minute at most . Last night the same thing happened this time the pain didn't go away was up all night in agony. This morning my face was sore and my neck very stiff. Thought this ain't right i am going to the doctor. He tells me it was muscle spasms take ibuprofen and prescribed diazepam. Not to train for a week. Read the enclosed leaflet on the diazepam didn't like the sides much . Any advice on the best course of action? Thought about getting trigger point therapy but a wee bit skeptical. Any Help much appreciated


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Trained really light on saturday my neck was sore. This not training is doing my nut in. Going tomorrow see how my neck feels. Certainly not been as sore the last few days.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Well went to the gym tonight and the neck pain returned when pushing hard.

Lateral raise

10x10

19x10

19x10

10x10

Machine shoulder press

63x10

77x10 This is when the pain started

77x7

Dumbbell press

19x10

19x7

Tri push downs

69x10 super set cable tri extensions 41x10

Three sets the same

Dumbbell extensions

10x10

10x10 one arm at a time

Hope this neck pain subsides soon its really interfering with the training.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Not been keeping up with the log. So i think i will update it after tonights back workout. All my lifts are well up on what i was doing then so its all good. Let myself get a bit to fat so started a cut. 40 minute cardio session this morning.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Pulldowns

55X10

70x8

70x8

80x6

Machine Rows

8x10

115x8

115x8

Deeadlifts

From Floor

150x 10

180x6

185x4

Shrugs

150x11

160x8

One Arm Dumbell Rows

37.5X10

Straight arm pulldowns

55x10

55x10

Was a bit tired last night maybe getting up earlier to go and do cardio.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

19/01/09

Legs

Squats

70kgx10

110kgx10

150kgx10

170x10

175x10

177.5x8

Leg Press

Full stack x20 x 2

Leg curls

Full stack x10x2

Seated calf raise 20 reps 10 reps 6 reps increase in weight each set

Standing Calf Raise

Leg have got a lot stronger really fast now i have no more knee pain.

Doing cardio 6 days a week 40 minutes uphill walking around 6.3kmph. Cardio has improved in less than a week. Cardio recovery from squatting was quicker.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 21/01/09

LateriaL Raise

11x10

14x10

15x10

Shoulder Press dumbells

19x10

25x10

30x8

27.5x4

25x3 two negitives

Upright Rows

First time doing these

bar only x 10

bar + 10 x 10

bar +10x10

Bent over rear laterials

8x10

9x10

10x10

Tris

Dips 10

overhead extension two hands

30x10

32.5x6

Close grip bench

50kgx10

60x6

Pushdowns

Whole stack for 10

Good Work out

Cardio again in the morning. Three holes less the lifting belt now.

Weight has stayed the same


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Still doing mega cardio loving the fat loss


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Should really be keeping up with this log


----------

